# [SOLVED] iptables : Too many levels of symbolic links

## kacper

Witam,

od razu zaznaczę, że to moją pierwsza przygoda z Gentoo na serwerze, dotychczas były do Slackware, Debian. Niestety, albo się dużo w iptables i kernelu pozmieniało od mojej ostatniej instalacji serwera (6 m-cy), albo ze zmęczenia robię jakieś głupie błędy. Chciałbym sobie zrobić jakiś prosty firewall, do tego kolejkowanie łącza, czyli standard. Zainstalowałem gentoo-sources+imq patch do tego iptables z flagą imq, konfigurację modułów w jądrze zrobiłem tak jak za każdym razem, no może trochę inaczej, bo niektóre się poprzemieszczały  :Smile:   Niestety, nawet już korzystając z opisu na gentoo.org/docs i na gentoo-wiki.com dalej mam te same błędy, np. : 

```

sinet kacper # iptables -F -t nat

iptables: Too many levels of symbolic links

sinet kacper #                 

```

```

sinet kacper # iptables -t filter -P FORWARD DROP

iptables: Bad built-in chain name

sinet kacper #     

```

Oczywiście /sbin/iptables to nie jest symlink.

Dodam, że te regułki z powodzeniem działają na innych serwerach. Co mogę robić źle? już nie mam pomysłów.

Kernel ->  http://wklej.org/id/ae5c72060b

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3-sinet i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3-sinet i686 Pentium III (Katmai)

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Mar 2008 23:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer noclean notitles parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl posix pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl syslog tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.8-r3  USE="imq ipv6 -extensions -l7filter -static" 0 kB

```

----------

## kacper

Dobra, nie było tematu  :Smile: 

Wystarczyło użyć iptables z ~x86 i wszystko działa (na razie  :Smile: )

----------

## piotao

Dziękuję za to INFO! Naszukałem się okrunie, i nic nie pomogło, dopiero ustawienie ~x86 w package.keywords dla tego pakietu.

----------

